# SEOUL | KB Bank Rock star | 3 fl | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

this project for youth age cultural used for

KB KUK MIN bank is top 1 bank in SK.

Now off line bank hard time due to on line bank tendency especially young age.

So they demolish old bank and make cultural& banks mixed used building in here.

Very famous HONGDAE area.

3fl all open stage as stairs way structure 
20170902_195047 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170902_195041 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
location http://naver.me/5p4yVfYC


----------

